# Ian Coombe ex Radio Officer I.M.R.C.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Looking for any ex seafarers, especially R/Os, who may have sailed with Houlder Bros., Union-Castle, Cunard or Saguenay Terminals 1959/1964.
Who may also have attended the James Watt School, Greenock PMG Class of 1958/59. For names, please go to <www.mnnostalgia.com> R/O Gallery.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Ian said:


> Looking for any ex seafarers, especially R/Os, who may have sailed with Houlder Bros., Union-Castle, Cunard or Saguenay Terminals 1959/1964.
> Who may also have attended the James Watt School, Greenock PMG Class of 1958/59. For names, please go to <www.mnnostalgia.com> R/O Gallery.


Hi Ian,

Not one of the guys you are looking for but we did exchange corresponence a few years ago.
How is your website, still going strong?

I'm still looking for ex BP, come across a few R/O's but none fron James Watt as far as I know.

I moved from Ontario to BC a few years ago to get away from the winters.

Graham


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Ian from yet another ex R/O. Lot of us about now but alas none at sea
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

